# Pictures from around the place today...



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2011)

You know how when you have a paint brush in your hand, but the job is finished how you just can't seem to put the brush down? Well, this a.m. I had the camera in my hand. So you all have to endure my photographic ramblings this a.m. Sorry... 

I went out to take pictures of my finished roofing project...the underside where we added all the cross supports:






and the view from on the roof:





And while I was up there I saw Grace looking at me and wondering what the heck I was doing up there:





So I climbed down off the roof and went to the box turtles. These are a couple of my deformed/special needs guys:





a Western box turtle:





TerryO's Chewy's father:





A female Eastern:





The male Gulf coast:





A female Gulf coast:





The leopards wondering if they should go out or not:





And exposed by the camera monster:





The baby leopards:





I offered Mazuri to my Manouria group a long time ago and they didn't like it...wouldn't even try it. But I offered it again today and they thought it was pretty good stuff. The biggest Mep thinks if she sits on it no one else can eat it:









The Mee group also thought it was the best stuff since sliced bread:









A shot of the fountain:





A shot of my over 6' tall opuntia:





The Aldabrans are pretty clean eaters. An Aldabran Mazuri face:





Dudley - king of his domain:





Well, not quite king, because this is Fluffy, who shares Dudley's bush:





The Russian tortoise pen:





Little Emmie:





And Littler Phaeri:





And the prettiest tortoises of all...my desert tortoises:





I'm off to the store. Hope you enjoyed my picture-taking practice. I'm trying to get a good shot for the calendar. So far its the Dudley picture, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

they are AWESOME...Im jealous....chewys father....wow... what a small world huh....!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks,Yvonne. I always enjoy pictures of you spread. I'm especially envious of the ultimate catus collection you have.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome pictures Yvonne. Do you soak the mazuri when you are feeding to so many?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. I have this huge blue plastic bowl that holds about 12 cups of Mazuri. I put hot water on it and let it sit until its absorbed. The Aldabrans each get 6 cups, soaked.

Since the Manouria now have decided to eat the Mazuri, I'll offer it to them dry next time to try to avoid the mess.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

I never realized that your place was so expansive! That is truly amazing! I REALLY loved all of the pictures!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 21, 2011)

Great pictures, I always love to see how things are doing 3000 miles from me.Can you leave the Russians out for winter or do you get to much rain? I also think the Desert Tortoise are great, (maybe one day, somehow)


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW Yvonne thanks for sharing! I never knew you had so many torts - but could of guessed!  Those two special needs guys are adorable. And HOLY CACTUS!! I'm VERY jealous! I love all your pictures!


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 21, 2011)

AWESOME!! Thank you for sharing, love your pond!! Annd every one of your torts and turtles is gorgeous!!


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Yvonne. Your place in gorgeous!!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 21, 2011)

Yvonne...I think my fav pic is the one in my head imaging the climbing onto the roof to get the aerial shots ...LOL .... I love all of your critters and loved to see your dog ...looks like a Doberman ? Don't get to see them often anymore ....and your ending shot one my heart  as they too are very dear to me.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2011)

No, I have to dig up all the Russians and put them up for the winter. Its too wet here. I'm still looking for one of them, but the rest are in the "hibernatorium." I have a metal rod and I probe all around in their enclosure, but so far, no luck.


Thank you all for the nice replies. I'm getting better at picture taking as far as blurry is concerned. Now I have to learn how to get nice shots of the subjects.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 21, 2011)

hi, thats some place you have there! nice. i want to live there too!'lol' lindy


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 21, 2011)

Great job on the roof! Your animal family is awesome and a ton of work! I don't know how you do all that you do!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2011)

ascott said:


> I love all of your critters and loved to see your dog ...looks like a Doberman ? Don't get to see them often anymore



Yes and she's quite old. She has cardio myopathy and coughs all the time. She has also started throwing up her food. She's quite thin even though I give her half puppy food/half adult food. She has tumors popping up all over her body. That's why I'd like to find a dobie pup now. I always like to give the old, failing dog a job to keep her active. Her job would be to teach the puppy the tricks of the trade here at our house and to keep it in line.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, Grace is a Doberman...Good pix Yvonne. Too bad you didn't get your cactus in bloom, that would knock off everybodies socks. 

I thought you were going to put in a row of white and a row of clear, white clear, white clear. It doesn't look that way in the picture. Is the white going to allow sunlight in?


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 21, 2011)

great pictures. i like the one of dudley!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Yes, Grace is a Doberman...Good pix Yvonne. Too bad you didn't get your cactus in bloom, that would knock off everybodies socks.
> 
> I thought you were going to put in a row of white and a row of clear, white clear, white clear. It doesn't look that way in the picture. Is the white going to allow sunlight in?



I only have one clear row, right over my potting table. I like all the shade offered by the white panels. The sun gets real hot in there, as witness from when the roof was off. The clear row allows quite a bit of light in and I really like it over my potting table.


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 21, 2011)

I love your turtle/tort collection! Beautiful animals you got there


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome pictures Yvonne! You have a fab yard!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## african cake queen (Oct 22, 2011)

hi again, just wanted to say how cute the bunny is! had a bunny for 10 years. miss him. very, very nice pets you have. just love the pictures.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Oct 22, 2011)

nice pictures Yvonne! .


----------

